# Archeryshack 2015 Custom Bowstring & Arrow Info



## archeryshack

String Info 2015:
The following info should answer questions concerning price, how to order, and tell you a little about us. Be sure to see our website archeryshackstrings.com. ALSO check us out on Facebook! https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Archeryshack/162353422677

Let me give you some of my background...I have been working on bows for 15+ years. I was the manager of a large archery store in Upstate SC for 8 years. We sold Mathews, Martin, PSE, High Country, and Mission. We had an 8 lane indoor range and indoor digital DART archery system. Our store was over 7500 SF. In 2001-2003 we broke a sales record for Mathews in the southeast, and also ordered over $100k+ of PSE equipment per year. During that time I tuned and worked on every brand of bow known to man, made strings, sold new bows, gave archery classes, and worked on hundreds upon hundreds of bows each year. I accomplished the shooter of the year title in SC for 2003, and shot all over the southeast in the early to mid 2000's. I have been certified as a level II NAA archery coach and attended many dealer/shooting schools. The shop I was at closed in 2008 due to the owner's divorce and I have been tuning bows in my own shop since then. We recently acquired a larger shop and are slowly increasing productivity and stock. We have Myself (Jeremy), my wife (Dawn), and few part-time workers working on orders and with customers each day. 

Our Strings:

Our strings are stretched to 350# for a specified time to remove all creep, then twisted under tension. The string is left under tension and served with BCY Halo end serving and Angel Majesty center serving. The center serving is determined by correct nock fit for your particular string and arrow setup. The strings are left to rest after serving with no tension to recover from the stretch. Once the recovery period is over the strings are set to correct length under 100# of tension and a zip tie is placed through the loops before shipping to ensure they don't untwist in the package. We can make any specialty set of strings you would like at a great price!
(see pricing below)

Our premier material is BCY X, BCY Trophy, and Brownell Fury which are the top of the line materials available. Trophy is 452x blended with GORE fiber for more durability and less fuzz. BCY X is a new blend proving to be the best material yet, with no creep and no fuzz after many shots. Brownell Fury is a smaller diameter material which is super stable due to using more strand count. In my experience X, Fury, and Trophy are extremely stable and my top picks for material we use. BCY Dynaflight 97/8125 is an older blend used on many PSE mainline bows today and is a very popular material used from the factory. Dynaflight 97/8125 has a small amount of creep but is great for the price it comes at. Oue “El Cheapo” sets do not have wrapped loops. These strings are still great but do not feature wrapped tag end loops. I have had awesome results with all of our string products and I know no matter which material you chose you will be happy with the result. Included with your purchase is a free tube of bowstring wax. We recommend occasionally applying the wax to keep your string in great shape.

Our WARRANTY is a 6 month no creep/serving separation warranty on BCY Trophy, X, and Brownell Fury. If there are any issues I will quickly replace any affected string/cable. We try our best to avoid any mistakes, but if there are any I am happy to replace and/or fix the issue immediately I just ask that you return the string/cable with the original receipt for replacement. BCY Dynaflight 97/8125 features a serving separation warranty only. 

If you are interested in a field staff position please check our threads posted. We accept new field staff about every 6 months to grow our brand. 

BOWSTRING PRICING:
String pricing is for ANY bow that has up to 3 string pieces (solocam, binary, hybrid, etc)
Brownell Fury sets $55
BCY X sets $55
BCY Trophy sets $55
BCY Dynaflight 97/8125 sets $50
BCY Dynaflight “el cheapo” sets $40

Upgrades available:
Pinstripes add $10
Clear serving add $10
Speed nocks add $10 (speed sleeves)
Floating Yoke add $10
5pc. Sets add $20 (Monster, G5, some Darton, some High Country)

We also offer recurve strings, Oneida strings with double served end loops, crossbow strings/cables, single bowstrings or cables, and loop material. See our website archeryshackstrings.com for pricing and options.


Bow Tuning:

I have experience tuning almost every make of bow, and I take my time to make sure each one is tuned to optimum performance before returning it to its owner. Upon receiving your bow I make new strings/cables for it in the color you specify from BCY or Brownell materials. I install the new strings/cables and get the cam(s) rotated to the manufacturer's recommendation and to the best position for performance of your particular bow. I have a bow drawing machine I use to get the cams synced and make sure the yoke(s) are tuned with our laser system. I set the arrow rest and loop for best performance and arrow flight. The peep sight is re-tied to its original position. The bow is paper tuned, chronographed, and tuned with other methods I feel needed based on the bow. It is recommended you send a few arrows so I may bare shaft tune the bow as well as shoot it at long distance. The bow will be packaged up and sent back to you via UPS and ready for you to shoot!

The cost for a tune is only $55

Shipping is added in the cart before paying. UPS return shipping generally runs around $18. Please include a few arrows if possible so I can tune to your exact setup.

Locally, other dealers in my area are charging upwards of $175 just for a restring and peep/loop install with NO tune.

Crossbow Tuning:
We offer crossbow tuning services. When sending in your crossbow for a tune we restring it, get the cams rotated properly, set cam lean at cocked position, check/set cam sync at full draw, mark the string to ensure you pull the string back "square", and chronograph it. We only charge $40 on top of the string & shipping charge for crossbow tuning.


Arrows
We have arrow specials starting at $5/each for Easton Powerflight arrows with Blazers. Our custom sets start at $40/6 for Powerflights with custom wraps and Blazer vanes. New for 2015 we are spine indexing our arrows using the RAM archery spine machine. I can customize any arrow and ship it to you from any manufacturer and have many in stock, just check out our website or PM me for pricing. We also offer refletching services starting at $2/arrow. Just ship us your arrows and let us do the rest! Shipping usually costs $3-$6 both ways. For wraps we can customize them with your name, photo or logo and also have many custom wraps in stock.

Wrist Slings:
We offer wrist slings in any color for just $15. We can make them to match your bowstring, favorite sports team, or underwear. When ordering just add the colors wanted in the detail section. All slings include a leather yoke to mount them beneath the stabilizer.

PLEASE READ:
PLEASE add all order details to the order info box when ordering to help me keep track of your order and shipping info. For strings please include lengths, colors, manufacturer, model and your forum username if possible. For arrows I need the length from the inside groove of the nock to insert for cutting, color choices for fletching and wraps, and sizing for arrow spine. 

Shipping:
All strings and arrows will be shipped via USPS and all bow tunes will be shipped via UPS. Tracking info will be emailed to the email address provided when the item ships. We are not responsible for orders lost by USPS/UPS.

How to Order:
The easiest way is to visit archeryshackstrings.com then click “order now” to see pricing, options, and browse our inventory. If you have questions send me a PM, email me at [email protected], or call/text 864-735-8484. If the line is busy please try again, we only have one line at this time. 
If you only want to pay via Paypal send to [email protected] with all the order details.
I offer $5 off orders if you send payment via money order to:

Jeremy Cheek
206 Hillhouse rd.
Anderson, SC 29626

Ship time can vary from 2 days to a few weeks depending on order volume, just check the website ship time before ordering. We can also make arrangements if you need a rush order. I also teach surgical technology at a local college so I may be unavailable for a few hours during a weekday. I can usually answer email/PM/Text during all hours.
Please be careful when opening the package, it is easy to damage strings if using a sharp object.

Thanks for allowing me to do what I love by tuning your bow, making your next set of strings or fletching a custom set of arrows. I truly appreciate the business! –jeremy

**Any strings that are not installed properly will not be covered under warranty. Misuse of a compound bow will also void the warranty. Rubber speed sleeves are used for speed nocks when selected. Improper installation of strings/cables will void the warranty. Strings & cables should be installed by a professional with experience working on your bow brand*


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## csteinberg

Have purchased several sets of strings from Jeremy. Top notch quality and everything built to exact specs. Archeryshack strings will go on my bow and every bow that hits my press!


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## KS-Archer

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## archeryshack




----------



## archeryshack




----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## neednew1

Bump


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## archeryshack




----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## archeryshack




----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## archeryshack




----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## archeryshack




----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## neednew1

Bump


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## slinger

What is the current turn-around time for a set built with Fury?


----------



## archeryshack

Around 16 days right now


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

happy thanksgiving everyone


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

merry christmas to all.


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## hugo89

I will be coming to yalls shop before next season starts to get my icon tuned for sure! It's only a 15 minute drive haha

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## archeryshack

Awesome! I sold a ton of Icons back in bucks and bass days


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## shooter6687

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## shooter6687

ttt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## Kyle7683

Thats some cool stuff


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## shooter6687

ttt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## shooter6687

ttt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## shooter6687

ttt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## shooter6687

ttt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------

